# Beach bird



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

After yesterday's spearfishing trip, my buddy Zach and I decided to walk the beach looking for pidgins. We were able to get 3 apiece. Here is my best shot. Pidgin m nuggets are a pretty good post dive snack.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That was a nice shot!
Looking Good 👍


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice that's the birch natty you just done ain't it 👌🎯👊 .Here in Scotland we call that type of pigeon a skut there ferals .we don't eat them as there not nice at all .we just eat the wood pigeons .looks very clean and healthy bird though don't it 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shooting.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot 👍


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Nice that's the birch natty you just done ain't it 👌🎯👊 .Here in Scotland we call that type of pigeon a skut there ferals .we don't eat them as there not nice at all .we just eat the wood pigeons .looks very clean and healthy bird though don't it 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Yep most people here think they are trash birds too. And if you get them near the city they probably are. But in the last winter/ early spring away from people they are pretty tasty. We bread and deep fry the breast meat. It's pretty darn good!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

msturm said:


> Yep most people here think they are trash birds too. And if you get them near the city they probably are. But in the last winter/ early spring away from people they are pretty tasty. We bread and deep fry the breast meat. It's pretty darn good!


Sounds nice 👌🎯👊 it does look really healthy and big 👊🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 to be fair it actually looks bigger than a wood pigeon I got last night 🤣🎯👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

we get them around here,feral,they eat the feed and seed of the local ranchers and farmers,and since there are ery few slingers around,me and the kid down the street shoot them for the bird,the woman cooks them up with a spicy saladoran recipe,and some home made tortillas,mmmmmm good


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy! Right up against the knoggin.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

skarrd said:


> we get them around here,feral,they eat the feed and seed of the local ranchers and farmers,and since there are ery few slingers around,me and the kid down the street shoot them for the bird,the woman cooks them up with a spicy saladoran recipe,and some home made tortillas,mmmmmm good


You should find me that recipe!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Here is a pic of Zach's dinner. He got the recipe from Roast Pigeon Recipe - How to Roast a Pigeon | Hank Shaw
The reviews from his wife and toddler are excellent. ( The bigger bird is a grouse.)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

msturm said:


> You should find me that recipe!


i will get it from her and send it your way 
works with rabbit as well


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Sounds nice 👌🎯👊 it does look really healthy and big 👊🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 to be fair it actually looks bigger than a wood pigeon I got last night 🤣🎯👍


What bands are you shooting there? what is your taper and ammo?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

msturm said:


> What bands are you shooting there? what is your taper and ammo?


Hi bud that's 0.60 celtic catty I'm sure the only taper I use is 18-23 ammo is 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Pigeon breast in frying pan with parsley and butter some peppercorn sauce is a favourite of mine 👌


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

msturm said:


> What bands are you shooting there? what is your taper and ammo?


Hi, is it simpleshot .7? Could you tell your configuration to hunt that pigeon?
Taper and ammo that you have used, and if possible also the active band length?
Thanks and happy hunting!👍🎯


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

You talking to me bud


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

No, I'm talking to the OP. I gave him an answer without realizing it.
By the way I will also test your configuration when I try .6 thick latex.
Greetings.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> No, I'm talking to the OP. I gave him an answer without realizing it.
> By the way I will also test your configuration when I try .6 thick latex.
> Greetings.


No worries bud👊🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Hi, is it simpleshot .7? Could you tell your configuration to hunt that pigeon?
> Taper and ammo that you have used, and if possible also the active band length?
> Thanks and happy hunting!👍🎯


.7. 1 in to 3/4 in tapers. 6.5 active.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok thanks. I assume you used 7/16 like with the pheasant. I will try that configuration with my .7 simpleshot black and 3/8. I hope it's not too much for 3/8. Greetings👍👍


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice shooting brotha, you never cease to amaze. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> Hi bud that's 0.60 celtic catty I'm sure the only taper I use is 18-23 ammo is 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels


Wow that's a lot of pigeon great shooting. Do you go for the head / neck or crop area?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> Wow that's a lot of pigeon great shooting. Do you go for the head / neck or crop area?


Hi bud for me inside this kite is the kill zone 🎯👌👊 if you can't put your ammo there put your catty down. Just Gonna result in a injured bird and bad press 🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

All my hunting is done with between 0.60 and 0.65 elastic and 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels accuracy kills bud. 🎯👌👍👊


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> All my hunting is done with between 0.60 and 0.65 elastic and 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels accuracy kills bud. 🎯👌👍👊


Fantastic shooting


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> Fantastic shooting


Thanks bud 🎯👊👍


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> All my hunting is done with between 0.60 and 0.65 elastic and 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels accuracy kills bud. 🎯👌👍👊


I used to shoot smaller shot size at pigeons as well 9mm lead with .75 precise , and when it hit the crop area base of neck it killed it quick. Upper chest worked decent too. But now I want to try more energy like 8fpe so I'm trying to get as accurate as possible using .90 bands with 10.5mm lead.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> I used to shoot smaller shot size at pigeons as well 9mm lead with .75 precise , and when it hit the crop area base of neck it killed it quick. Upper chest worked decent too. But now I want to try more energy like 8fpe so I'm trying to get as accurate as possible using .90 bands with 10.5mm lead.


Unnecessary bud most of my hunting is done at 15-20+ meters but even at 50m in the kill zone 1 shot and the video is on youtube is all that's needed with my setup 🎯👊


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't do chest and body shots unless your totally struggling for food. Cause then we'll you need to. But if your doing it as a sport with the bonus of eating the quarry atleat respect it and hunt it don't bludgeon it to death basically with body shots. 💙👌👍🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> I used to shoot smaller shot size at pigeons as well 9mm lead with .75 precise , and when it hit the crop area base of neck it killed it quick. Upper chest worked decent too. But now I want to try more energy like 8fpe so I'm trying to get as accurate as possible using .90 bands with 10.5mm lead.


Try 8.4leads and 0.60 band tapered 18-23 honesty really surprising 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👌. But for 8.7mm steels are the tops. But if I only had the lead option 8.4leads is what i use 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👌


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> Don't do chest and body shots unless your totally struggling for food. Cause then we'll you need to. But if your doing it as a sport with the bonus of eating the quarry atleat respect it and hunt it don't bludgeon it to death basically with body shots. 💙👌👍🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Yes I most definitely only want a clean kill, even if it's pesting feral pigeons. But sometimes your shots go a little off depending on angle and situation. That's the reason I try a different setup. 
Once i was in a car with .75 bands (20-12 taper) and 10.5mm lead, I believe I was decent enuf with them and shot at a feral pigeon, going for the side crop area. But it moved, threw me off a bit and the shot went slightly low diagonally, slipped pass its wing feathers somehow and ended up in the side of it's chest. It flew a good 2 seconds+ before dropping stone dead 10m away. This was when my setup was pushing 6fpe. I believe it didn't suffer much for that 2 or 3 seconds with it's adrenaline pushing it. But I tell myself if had a little more power even a less than perfect shot would have anchored it better. Maybe?
I haven't touched a slingshot for many years now but have just picked it up again this year so I'm experimenting with different setups while having a good time shopping for different band sets and ammo.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> Yes I most definitely only want a clean kill, even if it's pesting feral pigeons. But sometimes your shots go a little off depending on angle and situation. That's the reason I try a different setup.
> Once i was in a car with .75 bands (20-12 taper) and 10.5mm lead, I believe I was decent enuf with them and shot at a feral pigeon, going for the side crop area. But it moved, threw me off a bit and the shot went slightly low diagonally, slipped pass its wing feathers somehow and ended up in the side of it's chest. It flew a good 2 seconds+ before dropping stone dead 10m away. This was when my setup was pushing 6fpe. I believe it didn't suffer much for that 2 or 3 seconds with it's adrenaline pushing it. But I tell myself if had a little more power even a less than perfect shot would have anchored it better. Maybe?
> I haven't touched a slingshot for many years now but have just picked it up again this year so I'm experimenting with different setups while having a good time shopping for different band sets and ammo.


When I first started I thought raw power was the way. 0.80 tapered 20-25 10mm steels. But nope this heavy pull shaking under the strain stuff don't benifet anything. Buddy a lighter setup and shot I garuntee will improve any shooters accuracy and consistency 10 fold. Accuracy kills my friend way before power does. 👌👍🎯👊 This my opinion anyway


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> When I first started I thought raw power was the way. 0.80 tapered 20-25 10mm steels. But nope this heavy pull shaking under the strain stuff don't benifet anything. Buddy a lighter setup and shot I garuntee will improve any shooters accuracy and consistency 10 fold. Accuracy kills my friend way before power does. 👌👍🎯👊 This my opinion anyway


Thank you for sharing. I agree, you'd only want to shoot something you can hold steady. 👊👍🏼👍🏼🏀


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> When I first started I thought raw power was the way. 0.80 tapered 20-25 10mm steels. But nope this heavy pull shaking under the strain stuff don't benifet anything. Buddy a lighter setup and shot I garuntee will improve any shooters accuracy and consistency 10 fold. Accuracy kills my friend way before power does. 👌👍🎯👊 This my opinion anyway


Agree 100% adrenalin has me shaking enough when I hunt. I don't need super heavy bands to further the problem!

Hit em in the head with any decent setup and they fall.


----------



## Klowe (May 20, 2020)

I enjoy well prepared pigeon or bridge birds. Enjoyed the huntin post. Great shooting . Looks like it’s fired me up to check some overpass hot spots here in upper East Tennessee. Thanks for the post


----------

